# Green Tea



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Just a thought! In treating your frogs could you use green tea as a bath or a spray? Green tea is 100% natural has Anti-bacterial, Anti-fungal, and Anti-Virals. I couldn't see anything that green tea would have that would harm frogs. On the other hand I never heard of anyone treating there frogs with green tea. It would be a great study find for any DVM or researchers if there is benificial uses for green tea in herp's. If anyone already knows the answer please let me know? I would be really interested in everyones thoughts.


----------



## colb (Mar 13, 2008)

That is a fascinating idea to say the least!!! 

I personally drink tea almost every single day, and green teas are among my favorites! Not only do green teas have so many beneficial properties to the human body, but it also acts as an awesome energy booster!

I too would be very interested to know what effects green tea would have on our darts. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than myself will chime in!


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Is Yerba Mate considered Green Tea ? If not I would think that could be researched too.


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

I sometimes add "rooibos tea" to my tadpole water, also for the anti-bacterial and other beneficial characteristics.
it's not real tea though and it doesn't contain cafeïne... i don't know what the effect of caffeïne would be on the frogs.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Dragas said:


> Is Yerba Mate considered Green Tea ? If not I would think that could be researched too.


Yerba Mate is not truly a tea, it would be considered an herbal. Black, green, and white teas all come form the same plant (Camellia sinensis). This is the true "tea" plant. Yerba Mate actually comes from a completely different type of plant, a holly species (Ilex paraguariensis). I'm unsure if either of these teas would be considered safe for frogs. I would imagine at low concentrations it would be fine, but if there are any true health benefits to the frogs someone else might know more.

Yerba Mate is great, but to truly get its benefits you've got to drink it the traditional way using a bombilla and gourd. It is an acquired taste so beware.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

xm41907 said:


> Yerba Mate is great, but to truly get its benefits you've got to drink it the traditional way using a bombilla and gourd. It is an acquired taste so beware.


I know no other way. I had started with adding honey or sugar, but have come to enjoy it by itself. 

It's not a common practice for me to share it with friends, as they don't seem to enjoy it as much. I have also went through several different bombilla's finding one I liked.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I occasionally have a teabag cup. Guayaki makes some decent versions. Have you ever had Teavana's loseleaf "MatéVana" it's pretty good as well. I must admit, I haven't used my gourd in quite awhile. My wife thinks I'm nuts when I do.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Just be aware that caffeine is toxic to amphibians and can even cause developmental abnormalities in tadpoles. If I remember correctly the levels in tea are sufficient.. 

for just one of a number of articles see Developmental toxicity of caffeine in the larvae of Xenopus laevis

I would be careful of any of the herbal teas unless you can find some information on ecotoxicity indicating that the active ingredients are safe to use with the frogs. Most of the active ingredients do not have any testing... 
(as an example the use of tea tree oil is often a popular herbal based treatment but if you look at the active ingredients you would see that they are basically the same as turpentine which has not been an appropriate treatment for many medical issues for a long time due to its high liver toxicity). 

Ed


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Ed. I wasn't aware of the developmental toxicity. I guess froggy tea time is out the window.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

From what I know there is decaffeinated green tea wich would have to have less than or about 2.7mg of caffeine a cup. White tea is even less at 0.4mg a cup.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The problem is that you may have subclinical toxicity issues which can cause you problems such as decreased growth.. 
The decaf tea would produce a concentration equivalent to 10% of what is know to produce developmental problems. This is without considering issues like the 96 or 120 hour LD50 doses. 

Ed


----------

